# Help! Angry Pigeon



## Hootie'sMom (Sep 21, 2005)

Hello Everyone,
I need some help with my angry pigeon Hootie. He is an all white bird that I raised from 5 days old. His parents were pet shop birds that layed an egg. The firts time he opened his eyes I was there. The problem is that he hates me. Well, he hates everybody! When he was very young it was not a problem but now that he is about 6 months old,wow! I used to be able to put him on my sholder and pet him but now he tries to peck my eyes out.He trys to bite me every time I try to touch him, unless I am taking him out of the cage. He tries to mate with my husbands hand but shows him no more affection than me. Sometimes it helps if I dance and make the same sounds he makes but only for a very short time. Recently it has gotten even worse. Now he actually chases people(myself included) trying to peck at them or slap them with his wing. I have tried everything from extra love, stern No's, time outs, exercise, toys, all to no avail. Despite his attitude We love him very much and want to do everything we can to make him happy. Any suggestions at all would be apprecieated. Please Help!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Boy, tough one. You might want to get a "Beware of Attack Pigeon" sign. I guess you've never intended on releasing him? Even now you'd have to work with him to do a soft release but the local pigeon flock may not like ya'll very much if you do. I've seen mild aggressive behavior but not that bad. Really don't know what to tell you other than he may have a hormonal/chemical problem and may need some kind of vitamins and sunlight.

Pidgey


----------



## sportsman (Apr 1, 2005)

Since he is about 6 months, I would say he is mature. He is probably just getting his territory, and as far as he is concerned, your invading it. I raised my first pigeon from a week old, it was winter when he matured so i didn't notice when he became more aggressive. But i have had two hand raised "pet" pigeons, both males. They were very agressive. One of them would attack you for no reason. And if you pick up there mate, you had better start running. They would land on you, attack. There is probably no controlling him, but you could try to get him a mate, he should calm down some.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and welcome to pigeons.com

Sorry to hear about Hootie's attitude, it may take time to figure it out and try to understand the behavior.

Now anyone who has raised a pigeon from 5 days old, knows they are not normal acting pigeons. They weren't raised by pigeons, so we can't expect them to act like pigeons. My Skye (who I raised from 4 days old) is sometimes a fighter but he has adjusted and lives in a coop with his sister and other pigeons. He is not normal though, because he responds to human contact differently then the others, and his whole outlook on life is different then theirs.

First of all, males do change somewhat as they reach 3 to 4 months, becoming more independent and assertive & aggresive, and will fight if they are challenged, especially if they are defending their turf.

If you have allowed this bird free flight inside the house and are now limiting his space, that may create a problem. Male pigeons are always in the business of acquiring new territory, and they will acquire and defend as much territory as you give them. He may think his living quarters and yours are one and the same and he is treating you and your husband like a male treats any other pigeon on his turf. 

Any information you can supply me about this birds living arangements and his past will help.


----------



## Keys & Eyegone (May 9, 2004)

And I thought my birds were bad, boy was I wrong!!  
My room pigeon, Zara, didn't the SAME thing when she was about that age. It was probrably horamones buzzing around. I was ready to pull my hair out because she was getting so agresive, then just *BAM* she was the nicest pigeon in the world, she now preens my hands, feet, head, and even my face (and gives kisses too).
I would say just hang in there. You could give him A LOT of attention saying nice soft/calm words; I find reading a book to them helps a lot too (Zara's favorite author is David Eddings and she likes the childern's books, Thoroughbred Series).
Good Luck.
Hilary Dawn


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Sorry to hear Hootie is having a bit of an attitude issue.
I wouldn't recommend releasing him though, mainly because he's white & would be a prime target for predators. Secondly, he doesn't possess the 'street smarts' that the ferals do, which could put him in harm's way real quick.  

Is he your only pigeon? If so, have you thought about getting a mate for him? Sometimes that helps. It keeps them occupied with nesting, etc.

You might also contact an avian vet to see if they have any suggestions on how to curb the attitude.

Please keep us posted.

Cindy


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

He probably is in his terrible 2's now. Hopefully it will pass. 
Well, some of mine are still like that today, not as bad as your's though.
My guess is he will calm down.

Reti


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

..yahhhhh...some males are like this once grown up.

Even though he knows you, he thinks it is his responsibility to be Top-Bird, and to reprimand or dominate everyone else.

So, he is trying to make sure you know he rules the roost.

Likely he is frustrated also for all them wanging hormones and no mate and no nest-making-Baby-raising...

Which can make them 'worse' of course, in these ways...

Can you let him associate with a feral Flock?

Might do him ( and you ) good...

Lol...


I recently released a large handsome older male who I had convelesed from his Wing injury...let him free-fly in here for a month as he regained his Wing and so on...

Well...soon as he was feeling better and getting that Wing back, then...what a TYRANT..! 

Yeeeeeesh, constantly, chaseing the other Birds, insisting that NO ONE may have any roosts more then four feet off the ground or he'd fly down and harass them...

Doing the Mating Dance stomp and twirls and "Karooo! Wak-Wak!" songs and so on...

He had been friendly to me for two weeks or so, then, he'd keep his distance if I tried to touch him...he'd give me that 'look' of distain and or a wing chop...Lol...

Became again a champion powerful flier in here, and agile...swooping through doorways, flying straight 'up' from the floor to some high perch...


He in fact elected a mate who was a charming quiet hen who I had raised from a Baby, who was too young really, ( I guess she was about two months old and about to be released for good) but they built a nest, but alas, no Eggs, but not for want of trying!

I let them both go and f-i-n-a-l-l-y...some relative Peace...

They took off like rockets, perched for a little while on the high buildig next door, then departed to ( I imagine ) whatever his territory had been before he was brought to me some months ago...


Good luck..!

 

Phil
Las Vegas


Phil
el ve


----------



## Hootie'sMom (Sep 21, 2005)

Thanks for your reply.I will tell you as much as i can.I am new to pigeons so i didn't rais him diffrently from any other pet bird.I have had parrots before and wanted someone to love that was not so loud so,when the local pet store birds had a baby I took it to hand feed like any other baby.He loved me like mom until he was fully fledged but then it slowley started.He just got worse and worse over time.He got attacked by a dog,well he attacked a dog, but i rushed him to the vet and saved him so then for about 2 weeks he would run to me when he felt scared but that didn't last long.As far as living conditions,he roosts in a medium sized parrot cage full of toys and perches and screen on the ground so he can walk without stepping in poop.Other than that we try to let him out as much as possible.He follows us around like he wants to be near us but seems to enjoy the attacks.He is not at it all the time,sometimes he walks around doing his own thing,but not often.I keep his wings clipped so he cant be higher than us that has helped with other birds that I have had.I have just recently cut back his protien so i hope that has an effect.I have also been told to try barley to slow his hormones.I put him in the sun everyday so he gets his vitamin D.I dont think I want to get him a mate because I have had very bad results with that tactic in other birds,they seem to dislike people even more. So,thats about it. I'm really at a loss so any advise will be appreciated....Thanks!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Hootie'sMom said:


> ...I dont think I want to get him a mate because I have had very bad results with that tactic in other birds,they seem to dislike people even more....


Wow, you really have your hands full! From what I've read and my own experience with Walter, pigeons are different than other pet birdsl He mellowed out and became more focused after we got Grace, his mate. Seems to give them a more well rounded life.


----------



## Hootie'sMom (Sep 21, 2005)

Anybody else have any experience(good or bad) on introducing a mate to a tame  pigeon? I have heard that getting a stuffed one works and you don't have to figure out what to do with all the babies.I have 8 pets already and deffanantly don't need a flock....P.S. Would you believe the reading thing worked really well.I spent 30 min reading to him and no attacks!


----------

